# I think my dog is allergic to chicken!



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Dogs can be allergic to chicken. Try one with fish or lamb but check carefully on the label as chicken is often added too.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

My dog is allergic to chicken. I found out because I was seeing the same thing you are. He's now on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, a fish based grain free food and he has done very well on it: In addition to no more soft stools, his skin is perfect and his coat is luscious and shiny even though it's still not fully developed, and his ears stay clean for the longest time unless he swims. There are options, just be aware when you're shopping for an alternative food that many foods that aren't labeled chicken or don't have chicken as the main protein still have chicken, chicken byproducts or chicken meal. Read labels carefully.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two did not do well on chicken and a few other proteins. 

I switched to them to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and stomach three years ago and they are doing really great on it. It is Salmon, does not contain corn, wheat or soy. 

I hope you'll be able to find a food that works for him.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Chicken is a very common allergen for the small minority of dogs that actually have a food allergy. Choices are generally poor when it comes to foods without chicken protein.

Farmina N&D Wild Cod is a great one, Annamaet Manitok is a great one...but that's about all to be honest unless you want one very low in animal protein but filled with lentils and peas. There are plenty of those for sure.


----------

